

Microsoft sues Comet for producing 94,000 counterfeit copies of Windows - AndrewDucker
http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2012/jan12/01-04CometPR.mspx

======
Ctech237
Unfortunately this seems to be common in the UK. If you go to Laptopsdirect co
uk they do the same thing. When you add a laptop to your basket they add a
“Restore and Recovery Disk” to your order for £15 (~$24) even though laptops
come with this CD sealed in the box or you can create it from an image file on
the laptop. When I questioned them via telephone they quickly backed off and
took it off the order.

------
AndrewDucker
It staggers me that a reputable high-street company like Comet would do this.
I'd love to know what on earth they were thinking!

~~~
mooism2
If they were only giving the CDs to purchasers of laptops that came with
Windows preinstalled but without Windows install/recovery CDs, then morally I
don't see the problem.

Legally... I hope they checked with their lawyers.

